# McIntosh amps



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

Any McIntosh users here ? I'm thinking of using either a MC402 or MC252 with my LS6's . 

How long is the warranty if purchased new and if purchased used it the warranty transferable ?

And how do you guys like your McIntosh stuff ? :salute:


----------



## Larry D (Feb 12, 2008)

If you come across any really good buys on vintage McIntosh tube products would you please post it because I'm always looking. I have a good place to have them refurbished at a reasonable price, i.e., Circle Stereo in Texas, so if in the unlikely event I ever find something that I can afford, particularly a tuner or preamp, that I can talk my better half into letting me buy, I'll send it down to Bill. Thanks.


----------



## 12345678 (Mar 4, 2008)

I am using a MC-7106 to power my 5 speakers. Is is pretty sweet. We also have a MC502 that is sitting at my mom's looking pretty on the shelf but not being used...a shame.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

12345678 said:


> We also have a MC502 that is sitting at my mom's looking pretty on the shelf but not being used...a shame.



If you need someone to baby sit it, I can PM you my shipping address!


----------



## 12345678 (Mar 4, 2008)

m-fine said:


> If you need someone to baby sit it, I can PM you my shipping address!


Part of the reason is that it is just too big. It won't fit in my cabinet and it weighs 100lbs!

It is connected to a set of B&W 801s and just kills.


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

Larry D said:


> If you come across any really good buys on vintage McIntosh tube products would you please post it because I'm always looking. I have a good place to have them refurbished at a reasonable price, i.e., Circle Stereo in Texas, so if in the unlikely event I ever find something that I can afford, particularly a tuner or preamp, that I can talk my better half into letting me buy, I'll send it down to Bill. Thanks.


The only place I have looked is ebay and audiogon . I have read one needs to be careful because of counterfiet McIntosh amps. So I'd be careful.

I was burned years ago on a Parasound HCA2505 amp. Guy sold it to me but really never even owned it. Never seen my money again. :nervous:


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

My "Dream" System would be based around McIntosh....
Not sure just why, I think it has to do w/ the days of my "introduction" to Hi Fi.
Around 12-13yo "upgraded" from one of those all-in-one Soundesign 8-track/cassette/turntable jobs to Technics system. Still "one piece" but designed to look like seperates:snaggletooth: 
Started reading & subscribed to Stereo Review, and led me to hanging out at a local "Hi End" shop. If it wasn't from Sears, Service Merchandise, etc..., it was Hi End
Can't remember all they carried - Lawrence Stereo in 5pts South - but the names that stood out:
McIntosh, Nakamichi, B&O, Ohm, Thiel, Dual & the early days of NAD, Advent...
NAD was the "affordable" stuff - but still beyond my means. But this is what really got me into Hi Fi & the love of great sound. 
I was in there 2-3 times a week the summer I turned 14. Charlemange Music across the street opened up my world to all sorts of music. If it "sounded" good, I would buy it. Jazz/Classical/World Beat, you name it... No longer just pop/rock stuff I had heard on the radio. I would go buy a new/used album, bring it over & they would let me spin it up. 
I started working & luckily they had used stuff I could afford from "trade-ins":
Sansui integrated amp, Technics tuner,Teac cassette, Dual TT, JBL bookshelves, It was cool too because they let me pay installments! Wasn't Hi End, but I was in :cloud9: 
"So, you got Dolby??" 
"Dolby...? I've got _*Dolby B*_ *&* *Auto-Reverse*":neener::sly:
And naturally, the chain began....
I swapped/traded so much gear from age 15-21 trying to remember it all makes me:dizzy: Funny thing is, I've never owned much more than "budget/entry level" stuff... And now that everything is A/V, I've neglected a pure music only system...
Someday, someday....:scratchchin::yes:


Sorry for the jack DOJ, just remembering good times...:goodvibes:


----------



## Larry D (Feb 12, 2008)

My first DIY speaker (late 50's - early 60's) as called a "Sweet 16". Everyone tried various combinations. I made mine out of 16 of the best car speakers I could find at the junk yard in an Open Baffle design (a big piece of plywood with holes cut out for the speakers). I loved it. I was poor as a church mouse. I had to work my way up to 16 speaker by speaker. Then we started using old radio speakers as we could find them. Some of the old Philcos, etc., had pretty good sized speakers in their console radios and "chair side" radios.


----------



## apphd (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is a place near me that will ship, they always seems to have a lot of used gear, along with new. The new prices look like pretty much MSRP for things I have checked. Some of the used and "demo" items, sometimes have some decent prices. Have never seen any huge savings, listed, but they do supposedly keep the used list updated daily. Hard to believe Mac Labs is right down the road from me and I have never heard anything from their line.

http://http://www.audioclassics.com/


----------



## mktheater (May 1, 2007)

I have owned some Mac amps and I will tell you this, don't believe their specs. They are very underrated OR others overrate their amps by a wide margin. I used to own Maggies and I had an Earthquake Cinevova grande(5 channel) which was rated at 600 watts per channel(4 ohms) and powered these very easily(to get these speakers to become dynamic you need alot of clean power). A great amp BTW. I then purchased a MC-7106 and bridged the center channel for 5 channels. This amp was only rated at 100 watts per channel and 150 watts into 4 ohms. Bridged it was 300 watts. This Mac amp drove them just as easily with a sweet midrange. I loved it. McIntosh amps are the real deal. FYI.


----------



## billnchristy (Feb 12, 2008)

> I'll send it down to Bill


Thanks brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

Mktheater said:


> I have owned some Mac amps and I will tell you this, don't believe their specs. They are very underrated OR others overrate their amps by a wide margin. I used to own Maggies and I had an Earthquake Cinevova grande(5 channel) which was rated at 600 watts per channel(4 ohms) and powered these very easily(to get these speakers to become dynamic you need alot of clean power). A great amp BTW. I then purchased a MC-7106 and bridged the center channel for 5 channels. This amp was only rated at 100 watts per channel and 150 watts into 4 ohms. Bridged it was 300 watts. This Mac amp drove them just as easily with a sweet midrange. I loved it. McIntosh amps are the real deal. FYI.


Most companies overrate their amp specs. Harman Kardon was one of the few brands of receivers that underrated their receivers...technology has changed a bit the past few years, so I'm not sure how they all compare now.


----------



## RegalZ (May 7, 2008)

I have an MC252 on the way for my PB LS-6's. I don't have either yet so I can't comment on the combo, but I do know that the warranty does not transfer


----------

